# Aussie Allen



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

What ever happened to Aussie Allen. He was on the forum all the time now not a word.?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

He got himself banned  miss him ...


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

What did he get banned for?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I could swear that I could hear the old BennyHill theme song in my head whenever I read anything he posted. He WAS interesting...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> I could swear that I could hear the old BennyHill theme song in my head whenever I read anything he posted. He WAS interesting...


Hey I'm interesting as well! Just I'm not banned yet


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Why was he banned? If it was for something he said, I feel that it is unfair because he had an injury to the brain, didn't he? He also warned that he might say certain things he didn't mean from time to time due to his injury.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I think everyone took him for who he is and his issues. But interesting and basically harmless.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

most likely he pissed off the the politically correct side of the forum. He always had interesting & yet sometimes confusing things to say. it's too bad


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JonM said:


> most likely he pissed off the the politically correct side of the forum. He always had interesting & yet sometimes confusing things to say. it's too bad


I'm not sure what the "politically correct" side of the forum is but folks who threaten other members and blatantly break forum rules over and over again are going to get banned, purported brain damage or no.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i liked having him around. wish he was allowed back in. then again, i like talking with "crazies", been around a few in my life.



SmilingFury said:


> I could swear that I could hear the old BennyHill theme song in my head whenever I read anything he posted. He WAS interesting...


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been wondering the same thing. I found his presence was good for this forum, aside from what he was banned for. I agree, injury doesn't exscuse you from consequences.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> JonM said:
> 
> 
> > most likely he pissed off the the politically correct side of the forum. He always had interesting & yet sometimes confusing things to say. it's too bad
> ...


I figured his bark scared someone. Thanx for the information. Too bad he couldn't reign it in a bit.


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Just had a thought...What if Ausie Allen is viewing this as a guest?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

projector101 said:


> Just had a thought...What if Ausie Allen is viewing this as a guest?


:wave:


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey Allen!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

projector101 said:


> Just had a thought...What if Ausie Allen is viewing this as a guest?


I'd suggest he open an alternate account, however he has a very distinct communication profile; he'd out himself within the time it takes to simultaneously visit a thread with a mod...

It'd be nice to give him a proper farewell, though...


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Can't they block your IP address?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The site uses cookies; block them, & you're a go. Plus there's very basic ways to hide/change your ip. I'm not remotely tech savvy, & I know a couple different ways..


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok... I just read that in the Forum Rules/Agreement/Whatchamacallit


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, they frown upon it...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Just been chatting with him on one of the Facebook slingshot groups. Same old Allan bless him!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The Guy is in Thailand. How can anyone feel threatened?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

My thought exactly. It seems that some folks feel that if they are in a conversation with someone on the computer they have more access to them then if they were sitting next to them. If that were the case with me I believe I would need to put down the computer for some time & seek therapy. It's unfortunate that folks let typing threaten them so. I believe hypersensitivity would be the term that could be used.

Maybe we should include a disclaimer with each post that pushes the envelope a bit. :screwy:

Disclaimer: the thoughts & images in this post should not be taken too seriously, or taken as ill will. The poster holds no ill will & would not waste there time flying to any respondents location. :wave:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

JonM said:


> My thought exactly. It seems that some folks feel that if they are in a conversation with someone on the computer they have more access to them then if they were sitting next to them. If that were the case with me I believe I would need to put down the computer for some time & seek therapy. It's unfortunate that folks let typing threaten them so. I believe hypersensitivity would be the term that could be used.
> Maybe we should include a disclaimer with each post that pushes the envelope a bit. :screwy:
> 
> Disclaimer: the thoughts & images in this post should not be taken too seriously, or taken as ill will. The poster holds no ill will & would not waste there time flying to any respondents location. :wave:


..at the same time, I can definitely see how it'd be offputting. He did bust out with some seriously inappropriate stuff, but I always brushed it off because I know ("know") him. I bumped heads with him in the beginning, but I wholeheartedly believe his explication to be legit; he was too specific about the nature of his injury to be making it up; that's not an easily googleable ailment with which to feign affliction. At any rate, he is missed, & I wish him well..

Send him my regards when next you speak with him, if you would please, ruthie! Thank you


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

JonM said:


> ... & would not waste there time flying to any respondents location. :wave:


...I don't know; the next time someone pulls that "UUHH, YOU JUTH THAY THAT BECUTH YOU HIDE BEHIND SCREEN" I may offer to fly them out here...or at least meet them halfway...the next weekend, if they'd REALLY like a face to face discussion about whatever argument they've got no responses to (please allow an extra 4 weeks for delivery of international confrontations). H£ll, bring a slingshot & some beers (along with plenty of ice), & we'll make a weekend of it...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello I'm Aussie Allan from Thailand :wave: its good to be back :rofl:


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

I chat With Allan on Facebook ...

I personally miss him on here and i don't think i'm the only one.

Is there possible way he could be given a second chance for whatever he was banned for ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

flipgun said:


> The Guy is in Thailand. How can anyone feel threatened?


 anic: true, but we all live on the same planet !


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Imperial said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > The Guy is in Thailand. How can anyone feel threatened?
> ...


Lets all Just enjoy life and be happy


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

How do I reach him on face book


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Cjw said:


> How do I reach him on face book


Pm sent cjw


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Disclaimer: the thoughts & images in this post should not be taken too seriously, or taken as ill will. The poster holds no ill will & would not waste there time flying to any respondents location."

This may become my new signature.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah. That way the kids won't get there feelings hurt. :violin: :banghead: :neener: :wave:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Allan says "Hi" and is happy for me to pass on his email to anyone who wants it 

Alternatively you could join The Catapult Workshop on Facebook


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Allan says "Hi" and is happy for me to pass on his email to anyone who wants it
> 
> Alternatively you could join The Catapult Workshop on Facebook


Yes Alan is alive and Kicking.

What a shame he was removed from here .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Well; Lets kick this off. All those in favor of asking the Mods to reconsider letting Aussie Al come back say, "Aye!"

Flipgun - "Aye"


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll certainly say "Aye" .I do feel that someone who suffered severe injury in the service of his country deserves a little leeway in respect of the neurological consequences of that injury.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Aye.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

A massive AYE from me.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

AYE


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 51671


*AYE*

We miss you Allen


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Well in MY opinion banning should be last resort. I think there should be three warnings before banning. There may be temp bans if needed. We ALL make mistakes. But listen in Allan's defense I will lend some info about me that you may not know. And Allan and i are not friends by the way. We do not speak. I too am a disabled veteran. I was in Iraq 3 tours starting in 2003. I too do not work anymore do to my brain injury and ptsd. I may also do something that will get me banned someday as well.  I have a sevice dog named Samee she is my love. Now I'm only offering this info as I am a very private person But I feel as if it may assist with this issue or with changing the rules on banning. If not oh well. Here is an article about me to let everyone know who I am. This is me guys http://www.harrisburgmagazine.com/March-2013/Changing-the-Lives-of-Veterans-One-Service-Dog-At-A-Time/

I will also hope and respect that this will not change your views on me on the forum. I'm here for slingshots and fun. I shoot with my family daily. It passes my time. I hope to be here learning and making friends for a long time. . Have a good day everyone.

FROM THIS MESSAGE ON I DO NOT WANT TO DISCUSS MY SERVICE. DO NOT ASK ME QUESTIONS DIRECTED TOWARDS MY SERVICE. thank you.

S.S. sLinGeR
Keep shooting 
Semper FI


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Good for you and samee I wish you both the happiness you both deserve,nice story.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Aussie Allan created a new account on the day he was banned. All the mods know about it, but since he has behaved so far, no one is inclined to boot the new account.

The only reason anyone ever gets banned here is inappropriate behavior, and except for Spammers, never without plenty of warning.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Warnings are cool


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> Good for you and samee I wish you both the happiness you both deserve,nice story.


Thanks tube.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Aussie Allan created a new account on the day he was banned. All the mods know about it, but since he has behaved so far, no one is inclined to boot the new account.The only reason anyone ever gets banned here is inappropriate behavior, and except for Spammers, never without plenty of warning.


Henry would it be easier to allow him to use his old account to avoid confusion then? Plus I'm sure he would not want to start the account over and loose his name anyways. I understand rules. This is just a question.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

AYE.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Bannings are not up for discussion. As Henry said, people are given plenty of warnings before we take the step of banning. As someone who has moderated multiple forums over the years, the mod team here are the most lenient of forum I have seen in regards to number of warnings and patience in general (especially for the size). However, we will not share with the open forum what offenses were done to warrant the banning, nor what the content or count of warnings were. Now, the reality is that we delete most anything that would invoke a banning. So, when people get up in arms because they didnt see anything deserving of banning.... there is a reason for that.... good moderators. This thread is hereby closed.


----------

